# Weak Cable Internet Signal?



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi,

I have a complicated problem (aren't they all?) I had Adelphia Internet, and it worked well. They switched over to Comcast, and within a week, my high-speed internet connection was intermittent. The techs came to my house and decided I had a weak signal, but they couldn't fix it because when the basement was finished, the wiring was walled up. The issue, according to Comcast, is that the splitter goes primarily to the TV instead of the modem. Now, I've never had a problem with this in the past, only when it became Comcast. Because my connection is extremely fast the rest of the time, I don't think it's weak, only intermittent. Sometimes when I get the error Page Cannot Be Displayed, there is a very weak connection. When I ping, the response time is slow and 1 or 2 don't return (or all 4).

I noticed today that there were about 8 svchosts running at one time. I don't know what svchost is, but when I shut that down, the internet worked for a second before my PC restarted. I have a HiJackThis logfile that might help. What is going on?! Thanks a lot in advance.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:55:07 PM, on 4/17/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Donnie\Desktop\Utilities\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.cnn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: 3DNA Toolbar - {2ECB7FB2-0333-416F-92FD-4904AD49252B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\3DNATO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A920] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A920\dlbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20060511/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15026/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} - http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/common/cab/DjVuControlLite_EN.cab
O16 - DPF: {2AF5BD25-90C5-4EEC-88C5-B44DC2905D8B} (DownloadManager Control) - http://dlmanager.akamaitools.com.edgesuite.net/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.0.6.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1152878532441
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1152878610206
O16 - DPF: {74C861A1-D548-4916-BC8A-FDE92EDFF62C} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE74A05D-ED12-473A-97F8-85FB0E2F479F} (dlControl.UserControl1) - https://stores.musictoday.com/store/nugs.net/MTNugsActiveX.cab
O16 - DPF: {E36C5562-C4E0-4220-BCB2-1C671E3A5916} - file:///D:/WEBPULL/SUPPORT/DISC/ASP/TOOLS/EN/bin/npseatools.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,4955/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15026/CTPID.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B1233E41-BA55-47E0-91DC-03220B3EC2BC}: NameServer = 24.51.98.194,24.51.98.195
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## cwby74 (Jan 26, 2007)

from the looks of it you have nortons anti virus, in certain cases i have found that some anti virus programs can sometimes be a pain in the neck when interfering with the internet connections. try disabling nortons for a short time and see if that helps, if it doesnt we can try something else from there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A simple way to find out if the Comcast guys are right is to run a direct cable from the incoming 2:1 splitter directly to your modem and see if that solves the issue. If so, you'll have to figure out how to get the cable to the modem's location to solve the problem. I'm talking about just stringing it temporarily across the floor, just for testing.

You need to see if Comcast is correct before you start debugging the system. If there are splitters between you and the feed, they probably are correct.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

I uninstalled Norton a few months ago when my subscription ran out. Every time I try to re-install it, the installation window freezes when it gets to the activation stage. I then uninstalled it and stayed with AVG.

Unfortunately, I can't test the splitter. When the basement was finished, they must have put dry wall in front of the splitter without an access panel. I would have to take out a wall. 

I understand that the signal could be weak, but why would I have fast service one second, then completely disconnected the next?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have no access to the service entrance, I suggest you create one anyway. You'll eventually have to get to that connection, it's only a matter of time. Have you looked outside to see if there's a way to disconnect the Comcast feed and run your test line from there?


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Apparently, the splitter inside was about three feet from an access panel, so I pulled it to where we can work with it. I can see the splitter outside, too. Is it worth just trying a new two-way splitter inside, or should I get rid of that one and run a three-way splitter outside with a new cable?

Thanks JohnWill


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I would run the modem DIRECTLY from the 2:1 splitter outside using high quality cable like RG-6U. Do NOT run it through more splitters, that's why the signal is weak. FWIW, I just had an issue with Comcast digital TV, some of the HiDef channels were not coming through. It was because of a splitter, they do go bad...


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You can see the modem TX and RX strength if the modem has a web interface and you know it's IP and password.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't want to distract from the main issue, but as cwby74 pointed out you do have some Norton (Symantic) Internet Security stuff running. That won't, of course, cause a weak signal, but it can cause other problems.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess it's also time to move this over to networking.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

I uninstalled Norton. I'm still trying to figure out if having 7 applications of svchost is normal. A third technician came today and decided I have to get a new cable buried in my yard, so when they put that in next month, I'll ditch the 2nd splitter. I'm not sure if there is a web interface for my modem or not.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Seven instances of svchost.exe is normal, each is like a container that runs other processes.

I too had new cable run from the street to my house. The old cable was 30-something year old RG-59. What is your modem model?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For your modem try 192.168.100.1, which is what my Motorola Surfboard Cable Modem is. If that doesn't work you'll probably have to call your modem's tech support (I only know that address because Motorola's tech support told me).

Responding to something in your first post: a bunch of svchosts running is OK; I have 5 running at the moment.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Horrors, I have eight SVCHOSTS running!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please choose whichever of the following stupid remarks you find the most annoying. 


Sure, and they're all running from your kitty kat!

Some people always have to have the most of anything.


----------

